# Expensive buckets...



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

A solution.

No way I personally would spend mega money on a simple bucket, however I was fed up of the small builders type buckets.

Found these via a recommendation on DW and popped out and picked up a pair for £5 each.

http://m.wickes.co.uk/mt/www.wickes.co.uk/invt/103976?un_jtt_v_un_details_tab=tab_reviews

Add a Green Auto Finesse and a Red one to highlight Wash and rinse buckets and job done. (Not sure how well the stickers will hold up but they look good for now)

They hold 30l each so should be deep enough not to pick up an grit / dirt at the bottom.

Dull thread I know


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

A nice cost effective solution, i hope them stickers were free.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have 2 of these buckets and they work great. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheers for sharing.
Strange question but do you live in Welwyn?


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

alexjb said:


> Cheers for sharing.
> Strange question but do you live in Welwyn?


No, but not far... Down the road in Watford.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

-J- said:


> No, but not far... Down the road in Watford.


Oh ok, it's just I saw a silver 182 with purple wheels in a driveway yesterday and I knew that I had looked at your garage picture before, when it had green wheels so I thought you may have had a change!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah I see, no Purple here still rocking the green wheels or my silver ones


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Might need to go get some of those tomorrow. They're huge haha


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I also have 2 of these, absolutely brilliant buckets and only a tenner a pair. Only thing is they take some filling up :lol: at 30 litres a go


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

The buckets are really solid as well, not that brittle plastic but a really decent thick Plastic, they should take some abuse.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

£5 each? You were mugged! The builders buckets you mention are about a quid each in those discount stores - and every bit as good at holding water!


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

weemax said:


> £5 each? You were mugged! The builders buckets you mention are about a quid each in those discount stores - and every bit as good at holding water!


Hardly mugged in my eyes!!I have them and think paying anymore ( like £30 for a bucket with a sticker) is a rip off. the thing I like about these are they are deep which has to be a good thing


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

WelshC2 said:


> Hardly mugged in my eyes!!I have them and think paying anymore ( like £30 for a bucket with a sticker) is a rip off. the thing I like about these are they are deep which has to be a good thing


Each to their own & all that


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

The builder buckets hold water yes, however they are small (13L) they are also solid coloured. 

These are a massive 30L and are transparent (to a degree) allowing you to judge how clean the water is.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

How many cars are you washing that you need 30l of water in the one bucket?

You water should always be clean in your wash bucket. Unless you've driven to Africa, though some mud pools and back again without washing your car, you shouldn't be too worried about the colour of the water in your rinse bucket.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

I like them..!!


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

I like them.
Mine are 35 ltr some are big and some like small.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one and plasterers buckets are a popular sturdy choice and cheaper than the B&Q ones as i think they are £8 each there...:thumb:


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

weemax said:


> How many cars are you washing that you need 30l of water in the one bucket?
> 
> You water should always be clean in your wash bucket. Unless you've driven to Africa, though some mud pools and back again without washing your car, you shouldn't be too worried about the colour of the water in your rinse bucket.


Just because it CAN hold 30ltr doesn't mean you have to I hold just over 20ltrs which I find doesn't make them too hard to move around and also the wash bucket may not get very dirty but your rinse bucket will,!which I change whenever I see it getting a little dirty. At the end of the day everyone is different I myself feel the more depth in the bucket the more distance you have between any dirt particles also clear plastic so you can see the colour of the water and for £10 for two buckets which should last is a no brainer.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

You're just making it up now as you go along to try and justify an unjustifiable purchase.

Just out of interest, what car requires 20 litres of water? Can you not keep your hand away from the bottom of a bucket unless its 3 feet tall or what?

But your right, everyone is different. I think your £5 buckets are a waste, just like you think the price bracket above your new barrels are a waste. It's a bucket for goodness sake. A £1 one is every bit as good as a £5 one or a £30 one.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Are they 30l?
I thought they were less than that?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Tsubodai said:


> Are they 30l?
> I thought they were less than that?


yup 30 litres :thumb: and to all the doubters, these are extremely good buckets and a no-brainer for a fiver each. Will last years unlike some cheapy tat household buckets from B&Q or other places.

Mine gets filled up about three quarters full which is an adequate amount for my Corsa, plenty of soapy water is better than skimping on the wash with a little piddly bucket.

As said above, each to his own, but I think a lot of folks on here use these buckets and are well pleased with them. I know I am


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

how do you get them under the hot tap in the house??? :lol:

they are massive..... 

I don't get the clear bucket to see how dirty the water is chat.... I just look in the massive hole at the top of the bucket??? 

Nice looking buckets though... a bit too expensive for me mind you.....

:thumb:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

As Scotty says above. +1 :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive got one of these for my rinse water ... It fits under my mixer tap but only fill a 1/4 with hot water any more and you end up tipping it all over the place as u remove it from the sink.... then take it to the hose for a top up with cold. A bugger to move if you fill it right to the top tho. I must be getting old !!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

And who's money was it he spent? O that's right his.....!



I will keep my Zymol buckets to myself then....


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> yup 30 litres :thumb: and to all the doubters, these are extremely good buckets and a no-brainer for a fiver each. Will last years unlike some cheapy tat household buckets from B&Q or other places.
> 
> Mine gets filled up about three quarters full which is an adequate amount for my Corsa, plenty of soapy water is better than skimping on the wash with a little piddly bucket.
> 
> As said above, each to his own, but I think a lot of folks on here use these buckets and are well pleased with them. I know I am


Well my dilution ratios may have been a bit out then:lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but my bright orange B&Q £1 buckets that I bought 5 years ago are still going strong, every bit as good as the day I bought them. I have read of issues with buckets costing 30 times more though. Maybe the OP has his bucket durability test results messed up :lol:

"Skimping on the wash"? There's a new one. You ever think of gretting a job on those shopping channels OP. You could sell ice to the Eskimos by the sound of things


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus, this place has really gone down hill since I last popped in. 

Where did all the trolls come from?

Yes I could have bought a £1 builders bucket, I could have bought a £50 Zymol bucket with all singing all dancing grit guards. 

That said I could have bought some HD Wax or some Crystal rock, after all the HD wax protects the car still.... Roll eyes. 

Either way £10 for a pair of buckets is hardly going to break my bank (if it did I think I would seriously have to assess my life)

Ill remember to pop in to pound land next time I need detailing gear seeing as it seems to be the place to buy now days 

Anyway I'm off to use my new super expensive buckets and make a start on the car before I watch the GP (For those who asked about filling, Outside hot tap and hose pipe.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

weemax said:


> I don't know about anyone else but my bright orange B&Q £1 buckets that I bought 5 years ago are still going strong, every bit as good as the day I bought them. I have read of issues with buckets costing 30 times more though. Maybe the OP has his bucket durability test results messed up :lol:
> 
> "Skimping on the wash"? There's a new one. You ever think of gretting a job on those shopping channels OP. You could sell ice to the Eskimos by the sound of things


no idea what you mean... :tumbleweed: 










:lol:

ETTO though, I just waste my money in other areas, not in the water carrying department... 

It's all good fun...

:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Blimey, this escalated quickly 

I've seen some debate/argument over detailing products but never about builders buckets vs plasterers buckets!

I use a B&Q orange builders bucket for my wheels and two of the Wickes plasterers buckets as a main wash & rinse, maybe I need a split personality to argue with myself


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

shl-kelso said:


> Blimey, this escalated quickly
> 
> I've seen some debate/argument over detailing products but never about builders buckets vs plasterers buckets!
> 
> I use a B&Q orange builders bucket for my wheels and two of the Wickes plasterers buckets as a main wash & rinse, maybe I need a split personality to argue with myself


A word of warning about those B&Q orange buckets, they have only lasted me 5 years so far. To make it worse, they look like new - even with very regular usage in all weathers and temperatures! That's what happens when you buy "cheapy tat household buckets" I guess.

Just something to bear in mind


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done OP for sharing with us, I'm gonna get 2 of these buckets for my wash and rinse.
I too have a couple of builder buckets but I find myself using up most of the clean water now the wife and I have bigger cars making my wash mitt come close to the bottom of the bucket where all the grit is.

I think that the expensive buckets are a rip off but these fit right in the middle for a balanced purchase using the formula - Cost vs Practicality.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

weemax said:


> A word of warning about those B&Q orange buckets, they have only lasted me 5 years so far. To make it worse, they look like new - even with very regular usage in all weathers and temperatures! That's what happens when you buy "cheapy tat household buckets" I guess.
> 
> Just something to bear in mind


Why are you being a clown shoe, who said anything about builder buckets not lasting or being cheapy tat.


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> no idea what you mean... :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your rinse bucket looks well dirty mate


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I've used my tat buckets to recently wash a BMW X6. Plenty of water and I even managed to resist giving bottom of the buckets a rub, even though I love them so much. What size of cars have you and the wife got if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

to put things into context the difference in price is a few quid and in my eyes one is far superior. If you worry about a few quid spent which is what the difference is then Detailing is not for you 

Also for the people who find filling these bucket difficult then use a shower attachment, or dishwasher bowl then into the bucket. or even then outside tap. it's not rocket science


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

I am going to buy the chemical guys when there on offer again, but use orange b&q at min, do the job but you have greater chance of getting grit on your wash mit etc, I have seen the light now I have a 13 year old classic impreza.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

-J- said:


> Why are you being a clown shoe, who said anything about builder buckets not lasting or being cheapy tat.





Scotty Pro said:


> yup 30 litres :thumb: and to all the doubters, these are extremely good buckets and a no-brainer for a fiver each. Will last years unlike some cheapy tat household buckets from B&Q or other places.


Is that it?


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

weemax said:


> Is that it?


Ah fair enough, my apologies it just seems like you were digging at me as the OP.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

TurboAD said:


> Your rinse bucket looks well dirty mate


By the look of the brush it looks like Cuey has been doing arches hence dirtier water.:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As I'm sure I've mentioned before, I use B&Q orange buckets, and agree they are very robust and hard wearing, the problem I'm coming across now, is as I'm doing bigger cars, the wash bucket is a bit small, and I'm a great believer in LOTS of wash water:doublesho so I'm now looking at a slightly larger bucket that can hold more water and the grit guards fit in properly, so thinking a trip to Wicks and a look at their plastering buckets, but I don't want to fall foul of the £50 quid bucket brigade  what should I do??


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

weemax said:


> I've used my tat buckets to recently wash a BMW X6. Plenty of water and I even managed to resist giving bottom of the buckets a rub, even though I love them so much. What size of cars have you and the wife got if you don't mind me asking?


Well done You.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

-J- said:


> Ah fair enough, my apologies it just seems like you were digging at me as the OP.


It was me :wave: that mentioned the cheapy tat buckets and I think they are just that. :thumb:

this thread is now turning into a slanging match, the OP put a link up for Wickes buckets he bought, like him, many on here have the same buckets and there will be others that may want some good quality buckets at a reasonable price, so well done to the OP.

if weemax wants to use £1 orange buckets, then that is his choice, others would rather use the Wickes versions, or DoDo or Megs, it is their choice and their money at the end of the day.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

SKY said:


> Well done You.


:lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

SKY said:


> By the look of the brush it looks like Cuey has been doing arches hence dirtier water.:thumb:


You mean you can tell the water is dirty, even though the bucket is red? I thought you needed those clear buckets with the stickers on them to do that?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> It was me :wave: that mentioned the cheapy tat buckets and I think they are just that. :thumb:


Can you tell us, because I for one am very interested as to why buckets which are extremely durable, are tat? Is is because they aren't clear with stickers on and cost 5 times the price?


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Beginning to think I shouldn't have posted this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303294&highlight=picked+up+bucket&page=2


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

nokia said:


> Beginning to think I shouldn't have posted this
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303294&highlight=picked+up+bucket&page=2


Hope you got your £4 stickers to compliment your purchase


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> It was me :wave: that mentioned the cheapy tat buckets and *I think they are just that*. :thumb:
> 
> this thread is now turning into a slanging match, the OP put a link up for Wickes buckets he bought, like him, many on here have the same buckets and there will be others that may want some good quality buckets at a reasonable price, so well done to the OP.
> 
> if weemax wants to use £1 orange buckets, then that is his choice, others would rather use the Wickes versions, or DoDo or Megs, it is their choice and their money at the end of the day.





weemax said:


> Can you tell us, because I for one am very interested as to why buckets which are extremely durable, are tat? Is is because they aren't clear with stickers on and cost 5 times the price?


Personal opinion mate :thumb: sorry, not getting into a slanging match with you, I'm now out of here.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

weemax said:


> Hope you got your £4 stickers to compliment your purchase


uuuum, no. Didn't go fro the stickers.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Personal opinion mate :thumb: sorry, not getting into a slanging match with you, I'm now out of here.


So you say the orange buckets are tat - but you won't be telling us why, except to say it's a "personal opinion"?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just purchased my buckets from the local Wickes - thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not being a gritguard advocate but am an ONR user the taller the bucket the better i.e. the contamination falls to the bottom and is further away from the surface. Similar buckets are available in garden centres with chicken feed, a bit dearer but they have well fitted lids.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have about 10 buckets of the 30lt kind good lids had held food stuffs before i purchased of boot sale, even all clean and looked brand new. £1 each.

I also have the autobrite ones with grit guards.

I even have a few chugs.

Just because the bucket is big no one is compelled to fill it that much and more water more weight. 

I tend to run with about 8 or 10 lt.

Deep bucket means less likely to spill.

More water to dilute pollutants so longer work time before changing if needed.

As mentioned less chance of heavy contaminants rising back up the bucket.

Each to there own, but the post is still a darn good find good price and good sized.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

weemax said:


> Hope you got your £4 stickers to compliment your purchase


I thought they were £3. Is it because they are now 'Detailing' stickers and so now cost more lol! . I laugh at the prices some companies are charging for stickers like this advertising their brand name!

Using £1 'wham for tesco' buckets (12l) and find them a bit small, but I'm well 'ard and use cold water so only takes a min to pop the hose in. Looking for something bigger but found plasterers buckets really heavy when I had a look in b&q - no wickes over here. Refusing to pay more than £10 for the pair - a bucket is a bucket no matter what you try to call it. Pretty sure it doesn't cost swissvax any more to make a plastic bucket than b&q. Many of the so called detailing buckets look like nothing more than the pails we get mayonnaise etc in work in anyways.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

True enough tarby. I remember the biscuit like tins available last year. I think they were in Sainsburys for about £4/5 & I seen the ol' doll looking at them. "Don't they come full of biscuits for the same money" I chortled.

I see another member has rushed out to get a few buckets. Money burning a hole in his pocket no doubt. Think that purchase was to spite me though. Bet he has some grin on his face going though the till, couldn't wait to get back & post on :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TurboAD said:


> Your rinse bucket looks well dirty mate


Wheels and arches done, on a new (to me) car... so it's first 'real' wash...

Smarty pants....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh dear oh dear.. all this fussy posting over someone's choice of bucket... The buckets from the OP looks very nice, if he's happy with them, wonderful 

Personally, I use the "cheap tat buckets" from B&Q or from Tesco actually as well - they have lasted me years, they cost a couple of quid, they carry water which is their main purpose in life. They don't *look* as pretty as some other buckets do though, so if that's your thing... 

As to those wondering what to do if the bucket is smaller - well, if I am running low on wash solution I go for the perhaps revolutionary technique of refilling the bucket with fresh wash solution


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Oh dear oh dear.. all this fussy posting over someone's choice of bucket... The buckets from the OP looks very nice, if he's happy with them, wonderful
> 
> Personally, I use the "cheap tat buckets" from B&Q or from Tesco actually as well - they have lasted me years, they cost a couple of quid, they carry water which is their main purpose in life. They don't *look* as pretty as some other buckets do though, so if that's your thing...
> 
> As to those wondering what to do if the bucket is smaller - well, if I am running low on wash solution I go for the perhaps revolutionary technique of refilling the bucket with fresh wash solution


Or for another £1 or whatever you can have 2 buckets of wash solution which is what I do with our estate! Simply take the scratch guard out of bucket a and put it in bucket b. Doesn't take up any more storage space either as you put one bucket inside the other.

Was thinking of printing some labels out on the printer and covering with fablon type sticky backed plastic. Any thoughts? Also considering using sticker paper and spray lacquer - I prefer self made things lol


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Oh dear oh dear.. all this fussy posting over someone's choice of bucket... The buckets from the OP looks very nice, if he's happy with them, wonderful
> 
> Personally, I use the "cheap tat buckets" from B&Q or from Tesco actually as well - they have lasted me years, they cost a couple of quid, they carry water which is their main purpose in life. They don't *look* as pretty as some other buckets do though, so if that's your thing...
> 
> As to those wondering what to do if the bucket is smaller - well, if I am running low on wash solution I go for the perhaps revolutionary technique of refilling the bucket with fresh wash solution


The whole point has been missed.

The first point the OP makes is "No way I personally would spend mega money on a simple bucket". Now, lets get real. What constitutes "mega money"? £1million? £1billion? Mega money certainly is not £50, its not even £100.

The OP seems to be happy spending 5 times what I buy bucket for. Others are obviously happy spending 5 times what he does on a bucket. I'm really just playing devils advocate with his statement & having a little fun along the way. I would have been interested to hear from scotty why the £1 buckets are tat, but he couldn't seem to elude. We nearly had a debate there.

Each to their own & all that. Cant believe its went on for 7 pages though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

weemax said:


> Each to their own & all that. Cant believe its went on for 7 pages though.


Then stop winding up......:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

weemax said:


> Each to their own & all that. Cant believe its went on for 7 pages though.


You've commented more than anybody else 

BTW £50 or £100 maybe mega money to some, everything is relative in life, a fact often overlooked on DW.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

RE stickers, has anyone tried these. Saw them a while back but didn't order as still got half an eye on changing my buckets as the scratch guards arent exactly an amazing fit as one of the fins needs to be expanded beyond the max to keep the guard steady. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120871493409
This thread made me remember I have a couple of the b and q orange buckets somewhere - wonder if they will be a better fit? Only problem I ever had with them was the metal handle would occasionally unclip which is easily solved. They have nice yellow ones in the trade section at the moment - wonder if retailing counts as a trade lol.

PS I like cue balls red buckets. I use a similar but red wheel arch brush - 49p or there about from IKEA!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

S63 said:


> You've commented more than anybody else
> 
> BTW £50 or £100 maybe mega money to some, everything is relative in life, a fact often overlooked on DW.


I didn't realise Id have peoples inane posting about how many comments I've made, or telling me they could retire on £50 when I made my initial reply. I didn't even factor in people telling me they're just back from the shop after buying said buckets or people saying the £1 buckets were tat before running off & saying they wouldn't be telling why.

Soon drags on this lark :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

tarbyonline said:


> I thought they were £3. Is it because they are now 'Detailing' stickers and so now cost more lol! . I laugh at the prices some companies are charging for stickers like this advertising their brand name!
> 
> Using £1 'wham for tesco' buckets (12l) and find them a bit small, but I'm well 'ard and use cold water so only takes a min to pop the hose in. Looking for something bigger but found plasterers buckets really heavy when I had a look in b&q - no wickes over here. Refusing to pay more than £10 for the pair - a bucket is a bucket no matter what you try to call it. Pretty sure it doesn't cost swissvax any more to make a plastic bucket than b&q. Many of the so called detailing buckets look like nothing more than the pails we get mayonnaise etc in work in anyways.


id be emptying the mayo out and taking them home !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

S63 said:


> You've commented more than anybody else
> 
> BTW £50 or £100 maybe mega money to some, everything is relative in life, a fact often overlooked on DW.


£50 or £100 to me is a major purchase etc. wasnt until i had a mortgage and kids but these days i have to think !


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Been converted to the two bucket method


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

alzieboy said:


> Been converted to the two bucket method
> 
> View attachment 30372


My two bucket method is better than yours 










Coincidentally I do use pink buckets to wash my car


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> id be emptying the mayo out and taking them home !


Would do but not quite big enough (10l)- that and the fact we have a mayo ban in force (it costs too much apparently). The ones we got the eggs in were about right (yes, pre-boiled eggs come in "detailing" buckets) but then just after I had the idea we stopped getting them in . Mind you the green-yellow liquid inside them did stench a bit lol


----------

